# At 10 weeks, puppy face completely tan



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello,

I am the 1st time owner of a gsd, and am curious about her color. Her face is completely tan with a very very faint hint of black lines on her forehead. I looked through some of the posts regarding color and haven't found any questions regarding this as all that I came across were black turning tan. Is it always the black turning tan, or can a tan face gain black coloring? 

Thanks for any shared experiences!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's very cute, but she looks like a mix rather than a purebred. With a black and tan, they start out darker and lighten up as they mature, so she's not going to gain any black on her face.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for the reply! That is exactly what I thought from reading the other posts. I am attaching a picture of her parents...any idea of what her mix could be?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No idea! The one on the right could be a purebred, looks like the coat may be a very light sable, but with the lighting it's hard to tell. The one on the left is definitely a mix of some sort.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2013)

That shows how much I know...I would have thought the one on the right was mixed!  Thanks again for the info!


----------



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

my dog somewhat looks like that and did you glue your dogs ears up?


----------



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2013)

No, I didn't glue her ears! She has funny ears, sometimes they are straight up and pointy, sometimes flopping down, sometimes like they are in the picture and sometimes turned in the same direction.  

How old is your dog?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She's adorable! 

There is also the possibility of a male dog running through the yard and adding something to the mix depending on your dog's size. Not sure what mom may have in her though she looks a little like a dog named Otto that used to be on her and Sunflower's dog Hans as well. A reverse mask can kind of throw off facial proportions, I think. 

Anyway, she looks a little like my unknown mix, who I believe to have at least Sheltie and Corgi in his "lines." So I am very partial to her look! Removed pic too big!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Anyway, she looks a little like my unknown mix, who I believe to have at least Sheltie and Corgi in his "lines."


Jean, I thought so too - definitely a resemblance!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ha! Okay, glad it wasn't just me. 

Found a smaller picture.


----------



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

Abigail said:


> No, I didn't glue her ears! She has funny ears, sometimes they are straight up and pointy, sometimes flopping down, sometimes like they are in the picture and sometimes turned in the same direction.
> 
> How old is your dog?


my dog is now 1 year and 4 months but i have a pic of what he looks like now and when he was like 6 months

https://sphotos-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/p480x480/995990_361119934019087_1749768415_n.jpg

and 6 months:
https://sphotos-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/553651_258674827596932_104303000_n.jpg

and when he was a puppy:
https://sphotos-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/394749_187195028078246_407765201_n.jpg


----------



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks! Can't wait to see how she looks when she is grown!  She has already changed so much in just a few weeks as you can see in this pic from about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2013)

GermanShepherds, I can't get your pics? Is there another way to see them?


----------



## Abigail (Sep 2, 2013)

Nevermind, I got them! He does look a lot like mine when he was young...and he is beautiful today! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I vote pit x GSD mix! SO CUTE! <3


----------



## Brubru (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi, my GSD looks exactly like the photo of your dog on the left. His parents were both papered and his dad was a German police dog. Doesn’t matter either way though because your dogs are beautiful! ?


----------

